# First smoke cheese



## amlong88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Did my first cheese today. Sharp cheddar and pepper jack. It was a small batch. Smoked for 3 hours with cherry pellets. First time using the amnst and completely love it. Still have yet to use the amnps I got for Christmas as well. Will post more pictures next time was to excited today to think of taking pictures haha. Now to let it rest 3 weeks and give it a taste.













WP_20160105_20_14_55_Pro.jpg



__ amlong88
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## mowin (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, the loooong dreaded wait. Especially the first batch. My first batch I stuck it in the bottom drawer of the fridge,  and put a towel over it. 

Now I've got a project fridge.  Outta sight outta mind.


----------



## amlong88 (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting a mini fridge. Especially since there will be more projects with cold smoking going on.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 6, 2016)

AMLong88 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a mini fridge. Especially since there will be more projects with cold smoking going on.


Ha!... Better get a full size!

Nice cheese.


----------



## xray (Jan 6, 2016)

Good lookin cheese! Definitely a full size fridge, you'd be surprised how much room a few blocks of cheese take up.


----------



## amlong88 (Jan 6, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Ha!... Better get a full size!
> 
> Nice cheese.


Thank you redheelerdog I'll have to get another full size as soon as I can get some stuff out of the garage haha.


Xray said:


> Good lookin cheese! Definitely a full size fridge, you'd be surprised how much room a few blocks of cheese take up.


Thank you Xray. I'm hoping that for a while a mini will work for me. So excited to have more projects


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 8, 2016)

AML, You had better start another batch soon so you never run out !


----------



## amlong88 (Jan 9, 2016)

Will do. Hoping to do more tomorrow.


----------



## amlong88 (Jan 12, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Ha!... Better get a full size!
> 
> Nice cheese


thank you for the point. Didn't see it until today haha.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

The more fridges you have the more you need. I have 3 fridges & 1 freezer. I also have a generator in case the power goes out in a hurricane. Don't want to loose all that meat & cheese.

Al


----------

